# Halo - Juice Reviews



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

We don't have a review section for Halo Juices so here it is...

The first Halo Juice I tested was their world famous Sub Zero which is supposed to be the most potent Menthol known to man... and while it was a pretty good Menthol I still prefer my locally produced Menthol Ice. I think Sub Zero is a good one to add other flavour to because it just lacks a certain something for me... I have some bigger bottles on their way to me as we speak and once that arrives I will give it a much better test. All I have tested is this cute little tester that I was very kindly piffed by a member.




Happily @Sir Vape now brings in Halo so it's now a chip and a putt away and while I have some I ordered weeks ago on their way I couldn't give up the opportunity to try out the Halo Malibu! It's the first juice I have seen that has a "Best By" date!. The bottle and label scream quality and the dropper is perfect for filling the smaller tanks.Child proof cap or should I say normally difficult for an old baalie like me to open but this was easy.




I always try a new juice in one of my little tanks to avoid contaminating a REO and very very few juices ever make it to the next phase and are normally put into the juice drawer or in an extreme case thrown into the gorge!

This test is being done on a Vision Spinner and a EMOW tank. I did try put the EMOW onto the iStick but it wouldn't work... Right let's have a vape now that the 10 minutes of coil soaking is over. Please oh please make this taste like they say it tastes in the marketing spiel!

Here is what they say on the Halo Web Site...




Malibu E-liquid is best described as a frozen Pina Colada twisted inside of a light menthol wrapper. Malibu Menthol E-liquid has a nice smooth flavor that is perfect for vaping poolside or at the beach. The throat hit is relatively light with no harshness, and the aftertaste is pleasantly sweet. This tropical e-liquid flavor is highly recommended for a refreshing springtime vape.

And how is it in the cold hard light of day? The spiel is pretty accurate and it's a really nice juice and tastes pretty much exactly as I had hoped it would. My daughter also just had a test taste and she gave it a thumbs up.

First test passed with flying colours and it's time for me to now clean a REO and give it the ultimate test! So far it has to be said that Halo Malibu is in the "Poultry Eating division"! 

More in a day or so once a real test is done!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

That was a great read, as @johan would say it hits the right spots! Thank you, cannot wait to try mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Andre said:


> That was a great read, as @johan would say it hits the right spots! Thank you, cannot wait to try mine.



And after seeing your Vape Mail I'm getting FOMO and may just go get a few more bottles of Halo to try.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

Andre said:


> That was a great read, as @johan would say it hits the right spots! Thank you, cannot wait to try mine.



What did you vape this morning?


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

@Rob Fisher - that was a super write up - loved it - so entertaining.
And loved it the way you said @Sir Vape was only a chip and putt away - lol
Also loved the "Poultry Eating Division" classification. So funny. ha ha

Looking forward to hearing what you taste when you load it into the Reo.

PS - hope you don't mind, I changed the title slightly to conform to the other threads - my slight OCD in these quarters - he he

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

Needed a little more Ummpf to the juice so added 20% Menthol Ice and it just perfect now! Chicken Dinner Juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

@Rob Fisher thank you for the review sorry been so hectic trying to get it to market before Christmas we forgot to put up the review. I am glad you like it what i can tell you is that we got samples of all there juices and the EVO range and there are a few MENTHOL'S in there that i think you will go wild over, (and i am no menthol lover lol) When we back in the land of the living i will make a plan to get some taste testers to you.


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher thank you for the review sorry been so hectic trying to get it to market before Christmas we forgot to put up the review. I am glad you like it what i can tell you is that we got samples of all there juices and the EVO range and there are a few MENTHOL'S in there that i think you will go wild over, (and i am no menthol lover lol) When we back in the land of the living i will make a plan to get some taste testers to you.



Awesome! I'm gonna be all over that like a rat up a drain!


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Awesome! I'm gonna be all over that like a rat up a drain!



Like white on rice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Rob Fisher thank you for the review sorry been so hectic trying to get it to market before Christmas we forgot to put up the review. I am glad you like it what i can tell you is that we got samples of all there juices and the EVO range and there are a few MENTHOL'S in there that i think you will go wild over, (and i am no menthol lover lol) When we back in the land of the living i will make a plan to get some taste testers to you.


They are famous for their Menthols....can't wait to try a few those.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bonez007 (26/12/14)

Hey guys.

So I vaped the Midnight Apple... 

The bottle looks great and the label is clear and premium looking. It has a best before date which I love since Rocket Fuel Vapes. The cap is a childproof dropper thing and works very well - unlike some other brands with these that just won't open without a complaint.

Now the flavour...
I taste flowers, herbs and spices. Reminds me a lot of a fragrant powder my mom uses. I thought it would be similar to Tarks Troy or Johnny Appleseed, but I don't get the apple taste. At this point in time I am not a fan of this juice and I hope it requires some steeping to balance out the different flavour notes.

This was vaped using a Magma and the Ipv2 with a single 1.8ohm coil and wicked with rayon. Wattage between 16 - 20w

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/12/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So I vaped the Midnight Apple...
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for you impressions. I totally concur. Here are my first impressions of Midnight Apple.

I get the apple, but more subdued than in Tark's Troy. Then that horrible (for me) perfumy taste. Also get it in the Malibu - have an idea that is their signature base. From reviews on the Internet quite a few remarked on this too. Probably the sort of taste that bothers a minority, which includes me. Have now left the cap off for some hours to see if it becomes less marked, but have no high hopes.

Mine was vaped on a Reo with a Nuppin at 0.69 ohms, single coil, ceramic wicked.

*EDIT*: So, almost a month later. I had let the *Malibu* breath with open cap in the cupboard for 3 days. Of course it now also had some steeping time. After 3 ml of juice on the same setup mentioned above, I can report that the horrible perfumy taste is gone. Still a subtle flowery note, but now integrated and actually compliments the juice's flavour profile. I get pineapple and I get coconut and I get cream - joined well together with no one of the flavours spiking. In many juices with coconut the coconut is overpowering - not in this one. Just a menthol/minty scratch at the back of the throat on the inhale. On the exhale the menthol/minty notes with some sweet are much more noticeable and gives a great cooling effect. Good throat hit and excellent clouds. I can now appreciate why this one has made @Rob Fisher's list. A refreshing vape and on my list to re-order.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Danny (27/12/14)

Well I got my hands on some Halo samples. Must say I was hesitant to post my impressions after already critisising the company for their top secret Pg/Vg ratio. That said I do believe the truth will out and that even a mere vape peasant like myself can taste things! Got samples of B15, southern classic and cafe mocha. I wont bother to breakdown my impressions of each, I didnt love them, they were quite underwhelming for all the hype and also all were laced with perfumey type notes which I dislike. That said Halo has found a magic additive to reduce Pg throat hit, yep I could vape it for what its worth. Still got irritated after a while but it was manageable.

I personally didnt enjoy the profiles, found both flavour and vapour to be lacking when compared to other more VG heavy blends. Surprising given that Pg should carry the flavour better. Perhaps they work out better in tanks/carto set ups at lower power, but on rebuildables I couldnt get it right. Also found that I would need to drip 3 or so times more often than a higher Vg blend. I did set it up in my orchid too, but terrible vapour production and very little flavour, also had dry hit issues if my inhale was too long. I did check all my set ups yes they were all functioning as they should. In terms of coils, attys I used a magma, a Tobh and an orchid all running 0,8 ohm 28 g dual coils, wicked once with rayon and on a second taste test with cotton. Power varied from 22-35 watts. 

It seems then for me Halo is a combo of two companies liquid. Liqua due to blend, vapour and Twisp because I really think their juice must taste good in something, maybe their own device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/12/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> So I vaped the Midnight Apple...
> 
> ...



I also tried to compare it to Tark, Johnny Appleseed and other apple baccos which I think confused the palate a bit. The apple is subtle but def does come through with more steeping. It wont be everyone's cup of tea but is definitely unique for me. Did not enjoy it when I first vaped it but gave it time and after two days I'm starting to really enjoy this. For me it's a a nice summer vape. I get a light bacco with green apple, touch of mint (real mint leaves) with a spice I can put my finger on.


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

*VOODOO* - different, delightfully different

Company: Halocigs
Product Name: Voodoo

Mod: Reo Mini and Reo Grand
Watts/Volts: 23W and 35W

Atomiser: Nuppin and Odin
Coil Resistance: 0.69 and 0.5 ohms
Wicking Material: Ceramic

Strength: 18 mg
Price: (please include price/ml if you can) R270.00 for 30 ml
Website: www.sirvape.co.za

Website blurb: 
Voodoo E-liquid offers a mild tobacco base gently layered with a complex assortment of flavors including black currant, grape, plum, and a touch of cinnamon. This unique e-liquid flavor is then rounded out with subtle notes of smooth vanilla, offering a delicate balance of tobacco with gourmet flavors. The unique structure of this e-liquid flavor will vary in profile while vaping, hence the voodoo effect.

Reviewer Notes: 
Otherwise than in Midnight Apple and Malibu the perfumy notes were much less pronounced in Voodoo when I had a quick taste in the Reo Mini. Decided to let them all breathe some with the caps removed. Still have to try the Mallbu and Midnight Apple again. Loaded Voodoo in the Reo Grand with a dual coiled Odin on top early today. Not a shred of the perfumy notes remain I am happy to report. I now have high hopes for the other two.
A very, very light rum raisin type of tobacco. I get the plum (love the plum notes), grape and black currant. Not the cinnamon as such, but a very subtle spiciness. The vanilla is also very smooth and as subtle on the exhale. This joose has a lightness to it that I like very much. 
The aftertaste of this juice is absolutely divine. A light sweetness with a bit of fruity and a bit of spicy lingering delightfully for a long while.
The vapour is abundant enough and the throat hit is good.

For sure on my list to re-order.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (3/1/15)

Andre said:


> *VOODOO* - different, delightfully different
> 
> Company: Halocigs
> Product Name: Voodoo
> ...



So well described @Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (4/1/15)

@Andre thanks for the review much appreciated. Informative as always.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## Andre (5/1/15)

*BELGIAN COCOA* - rich, decadent chocolate done right

Company: Halocigs
Product Name: Belgian Cocoa

Mod: Reo Mini 
Watts/Volts: 23W 

Atomiser: Nuppin 
Coil Resistance: 0.69 ohms
Wicking Material: Ceramic

Strength: 18 mg
Price: (please include price/ml if you can) R270.00 for 30 ml
Website: www.sirvape.co.za

Website blurb: 
Our Belgian Cocoa E-liquid blend offers a robust flavor backed by a good throat hit and great vapor production. With dry cocoa undertones and a sweet chocolate top note, this well-balanced e-liquid blend is a great all-day vape. Unlike other overly sweet chocolate e-liquid blends, Belgian Cocoa E-liquid is engineered to be vaped all day long.

Reviewer Notes: 
The web site description is very accurate. The most authentic proper chocolate joose I have ever tasted. It is like inhaling a cup of quality hot chocolate. Not too sweet, just a top note of sweet as they claim. 
No perfumy notes in this one at all. Just pure, unadulterated chocolate.
Too rich to be an all day vape for me, but great for in between and for special occasions.
Imo this mixed with a good Mint will make the perfect Peppermint Patty.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BigGuy (5/1/15)

Thanks for the great review @Andre as accurate and informative as always.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## Sir Vape (5/1/15)

Thanks Andre awesome review


----------



## Tom (11/1/15)

Andre said:


> *BELGIAN COCOA* - rich, decadent chocolate done right
> 
> Company: Halocigs
> Product Name: Belgian Cocoa
> ...


that is another one on my agenda for a long time....I do enjoy dark chocolate. A good choc vape to me, so far, is Manabush Ixcacao. Tobacco and choc. Since yesterday I got Vaponaute On The Storm as well....its right now in my FeV. So far its awesome, but the choc tastes not that dark, maybe because the pear tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Updated my post above re Halo's Malibu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## prodigyX (14/1/15)

Just got me a 30ml 6mg "Tribeca" yesterday. What a fantastic all-day vape! Reminds me of Craft Vapour's RY4, but without the sickly sweet marshmallow flavour. I find myself having a vape, putting it down, and immediately picking it up again for another, hehe.. You just want more & more.

The most prominent flavour is caramel, with the vanilla following & then a hardly-noticeable mild tobacco. My favourite tobacco-themed juice so far. 

Delicious.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

